# Casino Royale!



## Brian R. VanCise (Nov 26, 2006)

I just saw the new Casino Royale and I must say that I was impressed.  This new version of James Bond (which mirrors closer to Ian Flemings version than all the others) looks to be promising and I look forward to the next one.


----------



## mrhnau (Nov 26, 2006)

Brian R. VanCise said:


> I just saw the new Casino Royale and I must say that I was impressed.  This new version of James Bond (which mirrors closer to Ian Flemings version than all the others) looks to be promising and I look forward to the next one.



I saw it last night. Some aspects I loved. Some were not so James Bondish... My wife made a good comment. "This is a good action movie, but not a good James Bond movie." I'll kind of agree with that.

I must admit, I've not read the Fleming books, so I'm not so sure how it relates to those, but in relation to the other actors, there is just a bit missing...


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Nov 26, 2006)

mrhnau said:


> I saw it last night. Some aspects I loved. Some were not so James Bondish... My wife made a good comment. "This is a good action movie, but not a good James Bond movie." I'll kind of agree with that.
> 
> I must admit, I've not read the Fleming books, so I'm not so sure how it relates to those, but in relation to the other actors, there is just a bit missing...


 
You are absolutely right in that they have done away with the old Bond movie comedy act.  Actually the James Bond that Ian Fleming wrote about was a pretty cold assasin.  That is what the 00 is all about after all.  I used to read the books as a kid and even though I enjoyed the other Bond movies it was really nice to finally see a better portrayal of James Bond.  I had really grown tired of the one liners and lame jokes.  However if you were not expecting the change (I had heard that it was going to be this way) I can imagine it was a shocking. (my in laws were shocked)


----------



## Rich Parsons (Nov 26, 2006)

I saw it opening night, and I thought it was a very good movie. I liked the fact that he made mistakes, and learned along the way. I liked how some of the bad guys he was after were better but he used his mind to get to the same point to be able to meet and beat them. 

So do not like it, some will not like it, but I think it fits with today, and I think it was realistic to a point.


----------



## terryl965 (Nov 26, 2006)

Yes they had some awesome knife fight scene and the movie was well done. One of the best Bond movies ever.


----------



## Ninjamom (Nov 26, 2006)

I liked the way Bond's character grew and 'came of age' during the course of the movie.  His last line in the movie was definitely 'Connery-ish'.

The other thing I really liked was the depth of the plot - something seriously lacking in latter Bond movies (especially in the Roger Moore years).

Fight scenes were good, and with a minimum of gadgetry and wire-work.


----------



## arnisador (Nov 26, 2006)

I liked it a lot!


----------



## Kenpodoc (Nov 27, 2006)

I liked it. I was interested in the way they intertwined a romance and an action film.  In an odd way it was a "Chick Flick" within a very violent macho film.  My 13 year old spent the next 2 days with his rubber berretta and aluminum knife leaping over couches and assasinating me whenever I dropped my guard.

Jeff


----------



## Flying Crane (Nov 27, 2006)

We saw it Thanksgiving night.  Liked it a lot, moreso than any of the other Bond films recently.


----------



## Mei Hua (Nov 27, 2006)

Thought it was really good, definitely better than anything with Brosnan.


If you like Daniel Craig, I suggest y'all see Layer Cake, that was an excellent movie.


----------



## PeaceWarrior (Nov 27, 2006)

Excellent movie, yes much better than the Brosnan movies they have been putting out.  Brosnan had the whole 'suave sophisticated' shtick down but he lacked any kind of manliness IMO, plus I think they were relying too much on gadgetry and not enough on Bond being a brawler or using his wits to solve problems, which the new movie did quite well.  

I liked how it was action-oriented, but it had a solid plot- romance, espionage, betrayal, a sweet villian - pretty much what Bond is all about.  My only complaint is they didnt include any gadgets(at all). I know it was supposed to be more realistic, but jeeze if you have a guy leaping like 30 feet through the air and landing like a cat then you can include at least _some_ sort of gadget.

All in all, I loved it and I will definetly be waiting for the next one, and for it to come out on video...

Peace

Keith


----------



## JasonASmith (Nov 27, 2006)

If you like Daniel Craig, I suggest y'all see Layer Cake, that was an excellent movie.[/quote]
Fantastic movie, that...
If I didn't have the current ban on going to movie theaters, I would go see this...


----------

